# H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name?



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

Is an H4 the same as a 9003? I have looked at them in the store and they have similar labeling and to my naked eye they seem identical.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (T99inFL)*

i think h4s use a different filament setup than the 9003
not too sure though
Dave


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (GTI8Vmn)*

h4=9003
same exact bulb


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (converted_vw)*

Thanks guys:








I also just got confirmation from Osram/Sylvania.
Quote:
The 9003ST is intended for use in automobiles while the H4 ST is 
intended to be used in motorcycles or offroad use. The two lamps are, 
however, interchangeable. 
Thank You, 
xxx
OSRAM SYLVANIA 
OEM C/S 
Phone: 1-800-729-3777 
Phone: 1-603-464-5533 EXT. 7607 
Fax: 1-800-347-3411 
Fax: 1-603-464-5908 
[email protected] 
-----Original Message----- 
Subject: OSRAM SYLVANIA Inc Contact Us Web site submission 
COMMENTS: 
Hello: Re Automobile Headlight Bulbs-Silverstar Is the 9003 an exact 
interchange for H4?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (T99inFL)*

I've heard that they vary very very slightly but as far as I can tell they're the same except for labelling. Recently put 9003 Sylvania Vision Plus bulbs in my T4 and they have both "9003" and "H4" stamped on the base.


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (gti_matt)*

The person that told you that from Sylvania should be worried about their job!
The H4 was a product developed in the early 70's as an upgrade for the D2 or Duplo D. The technology behind this lamp was that it was now a halogen twin filament.
The advent of complex shape reflector caused problems for a product developed in the 70's so a new product was created where the filament tolerances where much tighter and better controlled. This meant that the complex shape or multi facetted reflector could do its intended job far better as the light source was in the correct position. This product was called the HB2 or 9003 they are the same. As such it is ECE and DOT approved. 

Nick
Autolamps-Online


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (Nick Cottiss)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The advent of complex shape reflector caused problems for a product developed in the 70's so a new product was created where the filament tolerances where much tighter and better controlled. This meant that the complex shape or multi facetted reflector could do its intended job far better as the light source was in the correct position. This product was called the HB2 or 9003 they are the same. As such it is ECE and DOT approved.[HR][/HR]​So then is it safe to say that putting a new-school 9003 bulb in a old-school H4 lamp assembly is OK (because the H4 usually uses an older conventional parabolic (and non-complex) reflector design) but putting an old-school H4 bulb in a new-school 9003 (which may or may not use complex reflectors) isn't a good idea?


[Modified by gti_matt, 11:48 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (gti_matt)*

Correct
Nick


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (Nick Cottiss)*

Hey Nick....I'm a little lost here.......the 9003 and H4 bulbs are interchangeable in vehicles?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nick....I'm a little lost here.......the 9003 and H4 bulbs are interchangeable in vehicles?





















[HR][/HR]​Yes and no.
They'll physically interchange (nothing will stop you from switchig them around), but...
1. The H4 bulb isn't DOT legal for *automotive* use (only for motorcycle use) in the US so if anyone were to check (not likely), you'd technically in violation using H4 bulbs in a car/truck.
2. Sounds like from the explanation above you can put a 9003 into a lamp originally designed for a H4 and not mess up the beam, but putting a H4 in a lamp originally designed for a 9003 runs the risk of not playing well with the lamp's original optics.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (gti_matt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nick....I'm a little lost here.......the 9003 and H4 bulbs are interchangeable in vehicles?






















Yes and no.
They'll physically interchange (nothing will stop you from switchig them around), but...
1. The H4 bulb isn't DOT legal for *automotive* use (only for motorcycle use) in the US so if anyone were to check (not likely), you'd technically in violation using H4 bulbs in a car/truck.
2. Sounds like from the explanation above you can put a 9003 into a lamp originally designed for a H4 and not mess up the beam, but putting a H4 in a lamp originally designed for a 9003 runs the risk of not playing well with the lamp's original optics.[HR][/HR]​Thx for the explanation......can anyone back this up?? I beleive it, but would like one or two more thumbs up before I for and shell out $$$$$ for 9003 bulbs.....


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*H4 is *NOT* the same as 9003.*

To the naked eye, they seem identical, yes. And they are functionally interchangeable. The geometry and stuff is all nominally the same, but there are differences in the spec that lead to differences in the bulb. In a nutshell: 9003 (HB2) has tighter filament-placement tolerances; the filament is required to be more precisely located. This was done because when 9003 was first contemplated for use in US headlamps, we didn't have visual-aim headlamps, all we had in the early '90s was mechanical-aim headlamps (remember the three pips on the lens?) that interfaced with a "blind" aimer that aimed the headlamp unit in space, rather than the beam itself. Therefore, it was necessary to exact greater control over the placement of the filaments so that the beam wouldn't shift due to bulb replacement. Secondly, the light-output range is "chopped off" in the 9003 spec. The H4's low beam filament has a light output spec of nominal plus-minus 15 percent, while the 9003 spec is plus ten percent, minus ten percent. So the H4 is allowed to produce more light. This hasn't been a practical issue until recently; the major makers (Osram, Philips, Narva, Tungsram) simply selected their best H4 burners and put them on bases marked "9003 DOT HB2", and shipped them to North America. Then along came the "Plus 30" bulbs in Europe, and those fit within the 9003/HB2's tighter light-output standards, so we saw them here as Sylvania Xtravision, Narva Rangepower, Wagner BriteLite (actually a Narva Rangepower), etc. But now we have the "Plus 50" ultra-high-efficiency bulbs, and because of the small output tolerance in the 9003 spec, these can't come in. The H1 +50 and H7 +50 meet DOT specs and are so marked, but the H4 doesn't and so can't come in as an HB2. They do come in as H4, however, because motorcycles are allowed to use H4.
This Techsheet explains in greater detail. This one talks about the Plus 30s, and This one talks about the Plus 50s. I wrote these Techsheets for my employer, currently the exclusive distributor of the Plus-50 bulbs in North America.


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Thx for the explanation......can anyone back this up?? I beleive it, but would like one or two more thumbs up before I for and shell out $$$$$ for 9003 bulbs.....[HR][/HR]​If you aren't trying to upgrade your headlamps' performance (e.g. seek the best output, which comes from Plus-50 bulbs, or the second-best, which comes from Plus-30 bulbs), and are just trying to pick a bulb down at the parts store, by all means get the $4.99 H4 instead of the $8.99 9003. As long as you pick a quality brand (Wagner, Sylvania, Philips, GE if you must, or of course, Candlepower ;^{)} ). Remember, *JUST SAY NO* to *any* bulb with blue glass. The blue bulbs never improve performance, they always worsen it.
If you buy cheesy 3rd-world bulbs made outside Europe, you're on your own.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: H4 is *NOT* the same as 9003. (SternLights)*

DS-
your links did not complete. 
here they are...
http://vrx.net/dsl/brite_lite_plus_30.pdf 
http://vrx.net/dsl/brite_lite_plus_50.pdf


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (SternLights)*

I'd like some of these Plus 50 bulbs....in 9003 of course. Where canb I get them and how much?


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: H4 vs 9003 - Same product but new name? (gsantelli)*

it doesnt come in 9003, cuz its not DOT approved. Only H4. 
contact Dan Stern(sternlights) at [email protected]


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs*

They're not in general on-shelf retail distribution yet. You can buy 'em directly from Candlepower, if you like; shoot an e-mail to [email protected] .


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

Mail has been sent!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (gsantelli)*

Hmmmm...those documents refer to the higher-output ones as "xenon". Sounds like the marketing department started running away with that one.


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (gti_matt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmmm...those documents refer to the higher-output ones as "xenon". Sounds like the marketing department started running away with that one.







[HR][/HR]​They're obviously not HID headlamps, but they've a perfect right to be called "Xenon", since they have Xenon gas in the fill mix.
(Psst...did you know that the Xenon in HID headlamps is there so that the headlamp emits *some* light in the first 5 seconds of operation? If it weren't there, the headlamps would have to warm up, like a gymnasium light, and light wouldn't come out until it was fully warm.)


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They're obviously not HID headlamps, but they've a perfect right to be called "Xenon", since they have Xenon gas in the fill mix.[HR][/HR]​Ah...I stand corrected. I guess it's not like they're called "arc discharge" then huh.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

quote:[HR][/HR](Psst...did you know that the Xenon in HID headlamps is there so that the headlamp emits *some* light in the first 5 seconds of operation? If it weren't there, the headlamps would have to warm up, like a gymnasium light, and light wouldn't come out until it was fully warm.)[HR][/HR]​In the words of Johny Carson..."I did not know that"


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

It is so awesome to see you on here DS! I was going to chime in, but i guess that everyone has gotten their answer, and i learned something. What about going for overwatt H4's (i just relayed a friend's H4 lights last week, but we have not gotten him new bulbs), is he better off with plus50 bulbs or true overwatts? Are there any high-efficiency overwatt H4 bulbs on the market? I was thinking Hella Yellowstar 80/100 bulbs.
TIA,


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It is so awesome to see you on here DS! What about going for overwatt H4's (i just relayed a friend's H4 lights last week, but we have not gotten him new bulbs), is he better off with plus50 bulbs or true overwatts? Are there any high-efficiency overwatt H4 bulbs on the market? I was thinking Hella Yellowstar 80/100 bulbs.
[HR][/HR]​Good to be here. I'll try to help out as time allows.
Whether to use boosted-efficiency standard-wattage bulbs or overwattage ones depends on a bunch of factors. Model and year, exact headlamp unit, headlamp mounting height, vehicle usage, etc. There aren't boosted-efficiency overwattage bulbs. Hella doesn't make bulbs, they buy them (sometimes from Germany via us, sometimes from Korea or China) and put them in yellow boxes. Yellowstar is the wrong way to get yellow light; the dichroic coating throws blue haze outside the beam pattern and throws the beam pattern out of focus. If you want yellow light out of your H4 headlamps, get Philips-pattern (Philips, Narva, Norma, Fischer, etc.) H4 bulbs no higher than 100/90 and use the re-useable yellow glass balloons. Can't think of too many distributors who keep these, but you can order 'em directly from <a href="mailto:[email protected]">Candlepower. I hope I'm not overstepping any bounds or rules mentioning that, because Candlepower *is* my employer. If this is a violation, will someone kindly let me know and I'll knock it off.
DS


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whether to use boosted-efficiency standard-wattage bulbs or overwattage ones depends on a bunch of factors. Model and year, exact headlamp unit, headlamp mounting height, vehicle usage, etc. There aren't boosted-efficiency overwattage bulbs. Hella doesn't make bulbs, they buy them (sometimes from Germany via us, sometimes from Korea or China) and put them in yellow boxes. Yellowstar is the wrong way to get yellow light; the dichroic coating throws blue haze outside the beam pattern and throws the beam pattern out of focus. If you want yellow light out of your H4 headlamps, get Philips-pattern (Philips, Narva, Norma, Fischer, etc.) H4 bulbs no higher than 100/90 and use the re-useable yellow glass balloons. Can't think of too many distributors who keep these, but you can order 'em directly from <a href="mailto:[email protected]">Candlepower. I hope I'm not overstepping any bounds or rules mentioning that, because Candlepower *is* my employer. If this is a violation, will someone kindly let me know and I'll knock it off.
DS [HR][/HR]​He is using them on a 1991 GTI with dual 7" round Hella E1 H4 lenses. Thanx for the info on the Hella bulbs, i get them sometimes because there is a local place that is a reseller (www.thelighthouseinc.com) and usually stocks Hella stuff. I get my relays from there (i like the blue ones with fuses built in...i just mount them close to the batt), sockets and terminals. They carry wagner too, but not much else. They are also dirt cheap for bulbs (compared to import shops...etc. I think i paid $4.33 each for my H2 bulbs and about the same for H1s). I would like to get the glass baloons. (are they cadnium stain?)
I also ordered a set of h21w bulbs w/ a BA9s base (real h21w should have a BAY9s base) from there for my citi lights that i am going to stain yellow, but i guess that is another thread. (they are $7 each!!! more than a headlight bulb!)


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a 1991 GTI with dual 7" round Hella E1 H4 lenses.[HR][/HR]​Could go either way. I don't particularly like that particular optic, but it's OK. 
quote:[HR][/HR]Hella stuff. I get my relays from there (i like the blue ones with fuses built in[HR][/HR]​I don't use these because (a) it's not a particularly heavy-duty design, though it is adequate for many purposes, and (b) it doesn't have dual 87 (output) terminals, making the "both filaments of a system on one relay" trick difficult and messy.
quote:[HR][/HR]They carry wagner too[HR][/HR]​Most of Wagner's European bulb line (H1-H2-H3-H4-H7, etc.) is our stuff, made in Germany. No Plus-50s in Wagner's line, though.
quote:[HR][/HR]I would like to get the glass baloons. (are they cadnium stain?)[HR][/HR]​They're Cadmium *glass*.
quote:[HR][/HR]I also ordered a set of h21w bulbs w/ a BA9s base for my citi lights[HR][/HR]​Ow. Where's my aspirin?
Why are you doing that?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hella stuff. I get my relays from there (i like the blue ones with fuses built in
I don't use these because (a) it's not a particularly heavy-duty design, though it is adequate for many purposes, and (b) it doesn't have dual 87 (output) terminals, making the "both filaments of a system on one relay" trick difficult and messy.
[HR][/HR]​yeah, i agree that does suck not having the dual 87, but i am lazy and a sucker for the imac look transparent blue case so...
quote:[HR][/HR]I would like to get the glass baloons. (are they cadnium stain?)
They're Cadmium *glass*.
[HR][/HR]​yeah, that is what i meant...cool!
quote:[HR][/HR]I also ordered a set of h21w bulbs w/ a BA9s base for my citi lights
Ow. Where's my aspirin?
Why are you doing that?
[HR][/HR]​Asprin? Why Ow? They won't be that bright, it is not like they are 100w, i just want them to be brighter than the stock 4w bulbs (t4w). I am just messing around (experimenting if you will). I actually got the idea from cullen, he ran orange painted h21w in his rallye grill set up as turn signals. 21w is not too much for a turn signal or a brake light in an incandescent, why would it be too much for a citi?








I hope cullen does not mind that i borrowed his pic


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, i agree that does suck not having the dual 87, but i am lazy and a sucker for the imac look[HR][/HR]​Heheh, hadn't thought of that. iRelay.
quote:[HR][/HR]They won't be that bright[HR][/HR]​Sure they will. Remember, the city light is not a colimated or focused beam, because the bulb is off axis (by several inches!). That means there are hot spots (REAL hot!) and dark spots within the beam patttern, which is kind of ring-shaped. They'd make OK Daytime Running Lights (does anybody really *like* DRLs??) but you'll be totally screwing yourself at night, with tons of upward stray light to cause backdazzle in bad weather...not to mention direct glare to other road users. Not only that, but the city light sockets/grommets and wiring aren't meant for that kind of heat. And as if that weren't enough, the H21W isn't meant for steady-burning usage and life will be short.
quote:[HR][/HR]i just want them to be brighter than the stock 4w bulbs (t4w).[HR][/HR]​Lots of options without going overboard. Xenon 6W bulb on BA9s...halogen 5W bulb on BA9s...halogen 10W bulb on BA9s...
quote:[HR][/HR]21w is not too much for a turn signal or a brake light in an incandescent, why would it be too much for a citi?[HR][/HR]​"citi"? CITY-lights are parking lamps. That's all they're meant to be. Not DRLs and certainly not road-legal turn signals (though I have to give Cullen a lot of creativity points for that one!). Your question is kinda like "21W isn't too much for a brake light, so why would it be too much for a taillight?". Some stuff's supposed to be real bright. Some stuff ain't.

DS


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, i agree that does suck not having the dual 87, but i am lazy and a sucker for the imac look
Heheh, hadn't thought of that. iRelay.
They won't be that bright
Sure they will. Remember, the city light is not a colimated or focused beam, because the bulb is off axis (by several inches!). That means there are hot spots (REAL hot!) and dark spots within the beam patttern, which is kind of ring-shaped. They'd make OK Daytime Running Lights (does anybody really *like* DRLs??) but you'll be totally screwing yourself at night, with tons of upward stray light to cause backdazzle in bad weather...not to mention direct glare to other road users. Not only that, but the city light sockets/grommets and wiring aren't meant for that kind of heat. And as if that weren't enough, the H21W isn't meant for steady-burning usage and life will be short.
i just want them to be brighter than the stock 4w bulbs (t4w).
Lots of options without going overboard. Xenon 6W bulb on BA9s...halogen 5W bulb on BA9s...halogen 10W bulb on BA9s...
21w is not too much for a turn signal or a brake light in an incandescent, why would it be too much for a citi?
"citi"? CITY-lights are parking lamps. That's all they're meant to be. Not DRLs and certainly not road-legal turn signals (though I have to give Cullen a lot of creativity points for that one!). Your question is kinda like "21W isn't too much for a brake light, so why would it be too much for a taillight?". Some stuff's supposed to be real bright. Some stuff ain't.

DS
























































[HR][/HR]​as usual, you are right...i am just messing around for now. I actually have yellow 8w bulbs in there now (just like t4w) and i tried a set of h6w but they were just as bright as the 8w bulbs. If the h21w are way too bright and glare then i will not run them, but it will be fun messing around with them. I just like playing around with lights! Someone in another thread was looking for LEDs with BA9s base, and i sent him some links...maybe i'll get some of those after my h21w kick is over. I guess that the h6w has the longevity advantage over the incandescent 8w yellow bulbs i have now (which have been working fine for a few years). What are h21w meant for? Those are the bulbs that some people sell as brake-light high output conversions w/ adapters right?
Sorry for the off topic guys...maybe DS and i should take our conversation to a diff thread


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (SternLights)*

quote:[HR][/HR] They'd make OK Daytime Running Lights (does anybody really *like* DRLs??)[HR][/HR]​Yes, I like them! Contrary to popular belief on the North American continent, they _do_ serve a purpose. 
If you spot a car on a long straight, it is a lot easier to see if the car is coming opposite of you, or traveling the same direction as you. Especially when you're going to pass on a 2-lane road, they are a safety factor. I did experience this when I was in USA in August. I was doing a high-speed pass (150 kmh) on a long, straigth 2-lane road, and I saw a car way down there. I did not know which way it was going, becase it didnt have lights to tell me, which I'm used to.
In addition to that, in the wintertime the sun sits really low up here in the north. When you have the sun directly in your face, just above the road, it is impossible to see any cars in front of you, unless they have the lights on! 
DRLs have been mandatory in Norway since 1985, in Sweden since 1978! Othe European Countries have followed this since then, and it's not without a reason.
What is legal to use are low beams, fog lights or just dedicated marker lights with at least 20 watt bulbs. 21 watt bulbs in the parking lights are legal as DRLs but with those installed, you wont have the specified 4 or 5 watt parking lights.


----------



## SternLights (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Contrary to popular belief on the North American continent, they _do_ serve a purpose.[HR][/HR]​Yes, but if you have little experience in North America, you cannot understand the scheißemess that is North American lighting regulation. High (main) beams as DRL, turn indicators as DRL...and that's just the start of the stupid ideas in lighting we must put up with in North America.
DRLs to European ECE Regulation 87 would be just fine.
DS


----------



## A1_Lover (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (lucaq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucaq* »_Sorry for the off topic guys...maybe DS and i should take our conversation to a diff thread









Please don't, some of us find this sort of conversation fascinating!
I'm installing european Mk1 Jetta lights (the 2 large rectangular ones) in my 1984 GLI soon, and will be looking into various citylight options. 
I already have a pair of Philips Vision Plus H4 bulbs (are those the +50 you referenced?), and will probably be getting some of those nice relays from an unnamed supplier (whose initials are DS!), but I've been wondering about city lights.
I would like something a little brighter than normal that fits a BA9s base, perhaps in yellow, but I don't want to mess up the optics of the normal headlights, so the ideas that are being mentioned here are of great interest.
Finally, very glad to see DS here on the Vortex, his no-nonsense (and no blue bulbs!!) perspective has always been refreshing to read elsewhere, it'll be valuable here as well.
Thanks to all.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonTom (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (lucaq)*

Today I found Hella H4 100/55 bulbs at a good price. Are these going to be a good bulb to put into my Ecodes?
Funny this topic came back up - I was just looking for an answer to this exact question (H4 vs 9003)


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Plus-50 bulbs (JonTom)*

I had H4 55/100watt bulbs in my MkII Hella aero' E-codes and they were great - I think they were Flosser but Hella should be as good.
And Candlepower has everything you'd want to know about H4 vs. 9003!


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

threads like these are sweet. i love to "talk lighting"!


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: H4 is *NOT* the same as 9003. (HIDGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIDGolf* »_DS-
your links did not complete. 
here they are...
http://vrx.net/dsl/brite_lite_plus_30.pdf 
http://vrx.net/dsl/brite_lite_plus_50.pdf 

these links dont work either.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: H4 is *NOT* the same as 9003. (SternLights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_I'd like some of these Plus 50 bulbs....in 9003 of course. Where canb I get them and how much?

Just buy some Philips Vision Plus or OSRAM Silverstar H4's. If you read the post above yours, you would have read that:

_Quote, originally posted by *SternLights* »_ Secondly, the light-output range is "chopped off" in the 9003 spec. The H4's low beam filament has a light output spec of nominal plus-minus 15 percent, while the 9003 spec is plus ten percent, minus ten percent. So the H4 is allowed to produce more light. 
But now we have the "Plus 50" ultra-high-efficiency bulbs, and because of the small output tolerance in the 9003 spec, these can't come in. They do come in as H4, however, because motorcycles are allowed to use H4.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

please note some of the links do not work due to this thread being 3 years old


----------



## JonTom (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

Here you go
+50s - http://www.candlepowerinc.com/...p.pdf
+30s - http://www.candlepowerinc.com/...p.pdf


----------

